# Wireless (purchased) vs wired (free) CCK



## MrsDowFire (Dec 5, 2011)

Directv came out 2 weeks ago and installed 2 HD DVR's and 2 HD receivers so I have the whole home DVR. I was never offered a CCK and I called directv the next day because of installation problems and the CSR sold me a wireless CCK and shipped it which I paid $25 plus shipping. In the meantime, we had a problem with installation (or I had a problem with the installation as I was not happy - we were with AT&T Uverse which so far I think had directv beat on their whole house dvr) and the installers came back out and installed a wired CCK or is it a Deca that was installed? I'm not sure? My question is do I need both of these or can I send the wireless one I paid for back to Directv? It is not connected and both my dvr's seem to be getting On Demand through the item connected to our router. Are the HD receivers suppose to have access to On Demand as well? 

Hopefully I've made sense because I am a novice at this stuff and have to do most of the technical research myself; I just want to make sure that if I send back the wireless unit they shipped me, I'm not going to have to turn around and have reorder because we really do need it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You don't need the wireless but I doubt D* will want it back or refund you for it either. The hd boxes will not get on demand but after downloading to dvr the show can be shared through whole home.


----------



## MrsDowFire (Dec 5, 2011)

i called them back and I am able to send back to them and they will refund me the $25 but I wanted to make sure I really don't need it. 

Thank you


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MrsDowFire said:


> i called them back and I am able to send back to them and they will refund me the $25 but I wanted to make sure I really don't need it.
> 
> Thank you


Before you send it back, you might want to check with this member and maybe help each other out:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2911623#post2911623


----------



## MrsDowFire (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for posting the link. I can help someone else out perhaps and get my shipping back if they would want to purchase from me.


----------

